# What's your flashlight?



## Icbones

I've been playing around with a couple of Maglights, and wondered what types others own?

Malkoff has some interesting products to pimp out you Mag's. I've recently installed an LED drop in for the 2D maglight and used two Titanium Innovation 3AA - D battery holders to produce 9V. I've also used a 1" split wire loom to allow the use of 4C cells in a 3D maglight. I think this makes your Maglight more versatile if you can run it on different battery configurations.


----------



## The_Blob

I swapped the incandescent for a much brighter 9V LED arrangement in my 6-cell whitestar so that I wouldn't have to change anything else in it. That way I could also use adaptors, but they could be parallel wired. How much does the 9V arrangement with AA 'chow' the batteries in your light?

The newer from the factory LED maglites all take C cells or rechargable packs now... 

:dunno:  :dunno: 

IMHO, you pay the extra money to be able to have a flashlight you can also club a mugger within an inch of his life with. If you come at me with anything less than an actual firearm, you'd best be prepared for a whuppin'. :club: :sssh:


----------



## pixieduster

Streamlight Stinger LED. Pricey but bright and rechargable. Long lasting battery.


----------



## efbjr

The_Blob said:


> I swapped the incandescent for a much brighter 9V LED arrangement in my 6-cell whitestar so that I wouldn't have to change anything else in it. That way I could also use adaptors, but they could be parallel wired. How much does the 9V arrangement with AA 'chow' the batteries in your light?
> 
> The newer from the factory LED maglites all take C cells or rechargable packs now...
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> IMHO, you pay the extra money to be able to have a flashlight you can also club a mugger within an inch of his life with. If you come at me with anything less than an actual firearm, you'd best be prepared for a whuppin'. :club: :sssh:


I have a 3 D cell Maglite that I used for security work. I bought the LED conversion kit at Walmart for $8 and haven't had to change the batteries in 3 years!

I also go to Harbor Freight Tools quite a lot and always use the coupons for the free flashlights. They give out a tremendous amount of light using only 3 AA batteries and the price is right!


----------



## Icbones

I mostly prefer Surefire lights, but some of the up-grades for Maglights from Malkoff and Terralux got me interested in modifying the 2 &3 D cell mags. This item from Terralux may be my next purchase

http://www.terraluxportable.com/product/tle-310-m-ex/


----------



## sailaway

I have several Mag Lites that use the AA batteries, they fit well in glove boxes and are light weight in the minimalist backpack.:2thumb:

In the Civil War Camp I have a couple of lanterns that burn candles, they are surprisingly bright especially when a mirror is in back of them.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Everday carry be a Craftsmen 2 AA LED. I work in a fairly corrosive enviroment an it be used lots, last one made it over 4 years. Tried everthin with the maglight led flashlights (2 AA) finally just tossed em out, wasn't worth the headaches they was causin.

Fer CERT I carry a 3 D cell maglite cause they be tough enough fer the task.

Round the house be a 2 D cell maglite an some other less expensive flashlights just case the power goes out.


----------



## Magus

A mix of Maglites and LEDs here.the LEDs are brighter but I can't beat some goon in the head with them.


----------



## ILLcUFirst

I like the conversions on the mag light, very cool I bones. I mostly use sure fires and energizer Headlamps but like Magus said they are not the best for beat sticks lol. So I still keep a mag in the vehicles.


----------



## tac803

I prefer streamlight scorpion leds. They run on 2 lithium batts, are bright enough to hurt, and they last a very long time. They are small enough to carry in a pocket or pack and make life in the dark a lot less dark.


----------



## NaeKid

My "bedroom" flashlight is a 6 D-cell MagLight, my "bathroom" flashlight is a magnetic-base SnapOn flashlight with both side lighting and front lighting. I have a couple of flashlights that work as a night-light / security-light plugged into my wall beside my front-door and in a bedroom, in the basement, etc. I keep a flash-light mounted to the wall in food storage room (cool room), flash-light in my sock-drawer, a couple of flash-lights in kitchen and then various windup (dymo) flashlights in my vehicles and in my BOB. 

I have a wide-range of flash-lights, sizes and styles always available and spread around the house in easy-to-access places ...


----------



## Ration-AL

NaeKid said:


> My "bedroom" flashlight is a 6 D-cell MagLight, my "bathroom" flashlight is a magnetic-base SnapOn flashlight with both side lighting and front lighting. I have a couple of flashlights that work as a night-light / security-light plugged into my wall beside my front-door and in a bedroom, in the basement, etc. I keep a flash-light mounted to the wall in food storage room (cool room), flash-light in my sock-drawer, a couple of flash-lights in kitchen and then various windup (dymo) flashlights in my vehicles and in my BOB.
> 
> I have a wide-range of flash-lights, sizes and styles always available and spread around the house in easy-to-access places ...


i have like a bazillion head lamps , most of them if not all of them are petzel , flashlights are kind of useless in my opinion, you got to tie up a hand to use them, i do have a 4 battery MAG light specifically for the purpose magnus mentioned, but for actually trying to produce light to accomplish a task in the dark, head lamps...flash lights just end up pissing me off rather quickly.
it's all personal preference really.

for long trips i use the petzel duo with hip pack and shorter trips i just use the myo rxp.

http://www.petzl.com/en/outdoor/headlamps/specialized-series


----------



## NaeKid

Ration-AL said:


> i have like a bazillion head lamps , most of them if not all of them are petzel , flashlights are kind of useless in my opinion, you got to tie up a hand to use them, i do have a 4 battery MAG light specifically for the purpose magnus mentioned, but for actually trying to produce light to accomplish a task in the dark, head lamps...flash lights just end up pissing me off rather quickly.
> it's all personal preference really.
> 
> for long trips i use the petzel duo with hip pack and shorter trips i just use the myo rxp.
> 
> http://www.petzl.com/en/outdoor/headlamps/specialized-series


I also have quite a few head-lamps - forgot to mention those too.

The SnapOn flashlight I have has had some good reviews - I find it is very bright and very useful!

http://www.westernsportsman.com/2012/05/gear-review-snap-on-led-hybrid-light/

I really like the fact that it has a magnetic-base that allows me to stick it just about anywhere ...


----------



## jungatheart

http://dx.com/romisen-rc-29-cree-q5-wc-3-mode-180-lumen-convex-lens-led-flashlight-with-strap-1-aa-1-14500-50679#









I really like this little bugger.


----------



## Icecold1

Surefire C2
Surefire 9p
Streamlight Scorpion led
Two Streamlight Sidewinders
Streamlight Stinger
Streamlight SL Led
Bushnell HD Torch ( square beam)


----------



## headhunter

Need um, like um, frustrated by um. Mag lite 2,3,6,D cell and mini mag 2 and 3 AA cells. LED by Ruger 230 candle power (lumen) and Sportsmans Guide 500 camdlepower and one 160 candle power Coleman. Two wind um ups. 

Coleman is the nicest to carry, however the CR2 batteries are $6 a piece and it takes 2. The 3 AA cell seems to get a lot of use camping and the 2 AA fits my bore scope. I like the 2 D cell when were camping and the truck carries it.. The wind um ups are in our "get home bags". The 6 cell sits by the back door and the 3 D cells are in the vehicles and one sits inside the camper.


----------



## LongRider

Steer away from Fenix. I have three in six months they only had high beam function. Eats batteries like a crack whore smokes rock. Customer service is non existent. Try finding someone who will respond is impossible. I have NovaTac lights that I use daily and as weapon lights on all my guns excellent reliable great battery life quick and easy to cycle through functions. Responsive customer service with any questions I have had. No failures so can not say how they respond to warranty issues. Great product better value than Surefire IMO.


----------



## Magus

I'm liking the looks of Elzetta myself lately.


----------



## artman556

I use. Maglite and other cheap lights they do the job for now


----------



## chris88idaho

I get discounts on pelican lights (used by fire departments) so I pack them. Also led head lamp so I can keep my hands free.


----------



## ComputerGuy

I have 6 350lmn CREEs that are strategically placed around the house. I also have 6 300lmn CREEs in staging for SHF. I also have a MAG light and a GI Flashlight using the conventional bulbs.
Important to not that we use mostly rechargable batteries, AA, CR123's, and 18650's. The MAG and GI use D's which are not rechargeable. The AA's also are rechargeable via solar recharges.


----------



## BillS

I have a small Maglight that takes two AA batteries and a tiny one that takes one AAA battery. The tiny one is useful for looking at things that are close to you in dim light. I need to check it for outside use. Yes, it would be very dim but it might be bright enough to see where you're walking without lighting yourself up from a great distance. 

I bought some cheap flashlights on sale at Home Depot last year and most of the time they won't even turn on half the time. I need to get some more of the small Maglights.


----------



## Asatrur

I agree, the headlamps are critical, especially with hands-free tasks. For a flashlight, I use this one, which is solar powered. It hangs off my BOB/hunting pack in plain view of the sun.
http://www.goalzero.com/shop/p/102//4:5/


----------



## Fn/Form

I have become a huge fan of even light in my general use lights.

LEDLenser is my favorite brand for this; many of their lights have an actual optic lens and eliminate the hotspot you see in most lights. On select lights they have a zoom! 

The even, wide angle lighting makes a HUGE difference in everything from work to tactical. Less eye fatigue for work, much more aware of what is around me. 

As for tactical... for years as a police officer I used traditional SL20, UltraStinger, Stinger DS, etc.. The hotspot in a traditional flashlight reflector tends to draw your eyes to the narrow hotspot. You have to keep the light moving to explore the area. 

With an evenly distributed light you get the big picture much faster. Vehicle searches, room clearing was faster and safer.

The LEDLenser T7 has become my primary carry light. It has a push-pull zoom head. I have 3 spread around. 

I do like the Surefire G2 series, especially with a Malkoff drop-in LED and Lens. You can't beat the simplicity. If an EMP ever hits and affects LED flashlights you can truck along with an incandescent bulb setup.

I've tried the NiteIze drop-ins for MagLight D-cell style lights. I'm not happy with them... low output and poor use of the MagLight's reflector. 

For long range I have a JETBeam M1X and GoLight Profiler II. One advantage of the small diameter lights is their ease of mounting to a Picatinny rail on a rifle. I've actually attended a night carbine match with the M1X and T7 mounted.

I also like wide, smooth light in my headlamps. Currently I'm using an Energizer Hard Case headlamp and Underwater Kinetics Vizion. The Vizion has a scrolling clear/diffuse/red lens. The Hard Case is heavier and has a drop down diffuser with separate red/green small LEDs along with the main white light.

I've always wanted to try ZebraLight or Surefire Minimus headlamps, but they're a bit spendy for what I can duplicate with a cheaper Vizion.

I'm learning how to use a weaponlight, I found a Surefire X300 for a very reasonable price.

And of course there are multiple Photon II and knock offs spread around this is house.

I always shop around for deals... eBay, Google shopping and some favorite websites.


----------



## texas_red

I've gotten several of these for my home and vehicles. Very bright, compact, and lightweight.

I enthusiastically recommend them.


----------



## RodUSMC

pixieduster said:


> Streamlight Stinger LED. Pricey but bright and rechargable. Long lasting battery.


Great customer service too!


----------



## marlas1too

i have 3 hand crank flash lights i got from wally world each is around 11.00 they really light up too-just go to sporting goods and look for them--rayovac


----------



## tc556guy

Surefire E1E.
They don't make it anymore.
Uses one battery and throws enough light to light up the immediate area.
Small enough to always be in the pocket when I need it
Cheap Energizer red/white light headlamp. They last a while and I don't cry too hard when I break one.


----------



## truecarnage

I love my Fenix never had any issues so I have no customer service experience with them.

But the fact is if I could only have one light in a SHTF Scenario It would be the streamlight sidewinder.
I love this light no special batteries, stands, lays down, clips to your stuff lightweight very tuff and has three levels of light for each LED.


----------



## Anvilandhammer

Nebo's redline. Best light I've ever had for the price. 3 AAA. 220 lumen,110, and 60. SOS, and strobe. GITD button. Anodized aircraft aluminum. Strike face bezel. Beastly light. Got it for like twenty something. Had it for two years. More than pleased.


----------



## Anvilandhammer

Anvilandhammer said:


> Nebo's redline. Best light I've ever had for the price. 3 AAA. 220 lumen,110, and 60. SOS, and strobe. GITD button. Anodized aircraft aluminum. Strike face bezel. Beastly light. Got it for like twenty something. Had it for two years. More than pleased.


Also has a 1-4 beam adjustment. Narrow to really wide. I feel like I should be a salesman for these things. Lol


----------



## db2469

Any battery lanterns recommended?
DB


----------



## SARSpecialist

This is my 2 primary flash lights.... then I have 3 Head lamps followed by a mag light

This tactical flashlight has been engineered by Streamlight using the latest in C4 LED technology for extreme brightness and long range illumination. The Streamlight Super Tac features a push button momentary or constant "on" tail cap switch for one handed operation. The Stream Light Super Tac features machined aircraft aluminum with anodized finish. ThisStreamlight Flashlight uses two 3 Volt CR123A batteries included. We also offer the Streamlight Strion Tactical System Rechargeable Weapon-Mounted Fashlight. We offer a complete line of Streamlight Flashlights . Features of Streamlight Tactical Super Tac Flashlight: Up to 30000 candela (peak beam intensity); 135 lumens measured system output. C4 LED - shock-proof with a 50000 hr lifetime and is 3X brighter than a super high-flux LED Anodized Machined Aluminum Two 3 Volt CR123A Batteries (included) Deep-dish parabolic reflector produces a long range targeting beam with optimum peripheral illumination to aid in navigation. Optimized electronics provide regulated intensity. LED Solid State circuitry provides regulated light output throughout battery life. « less


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Big fan of head lamps that take AA's and with red lens option. Red light doesnt advertise as much as bright light. I have a petzl with red lens slide over. Used it in afghanistan for 2 tours and still works like a charm. really want one of those wind up radio/flashlight for the bag but keep forgetting to pick one up due to being an idiot.


----------



## SARSpecialist

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Big fan of head lamps that take AA's and with red lens option. Red light doesnt advertise as much as bright light. I have a petzl with red lens slide over. Used it in afghanistan for 2 tours and still works like a charm.


I have two petzels from my time in service also.. I have one that has green light.. but I prefer the red light


----------



## SARSpecialist

db2469 said:


> Any battery lanterns recommended?
> DB


In my opinion I would not have a light that was that big or had to have lantern batteries.. again that is just me.. I prefer to go light as possible.. if you have a 3 Cell Mag light and unscrew the top and remove it it will cast more than enough light to cook, work, treat injuries or anything else you need to accomplish. Plus if you carry it you have to carry spare batteries and I can pack 9 D-Cell batteries in the space one lantern battery could fit.


----------



## TheLazyL

Klarus, XT11


----------



## paguy

I use two general types. One is a knockoff CR 123 two cell and the other is a 140 lumen 3 aaa cell. Both are off brands but, u have beat both to death without any problems.


----------



## tommyboy4090

I use and carry a fenix ld20 with me everyday. I love the little light. It takes two double aa batteries and has a multitude of settings. One setting of Bessel lets the light go from 9, 50, 105, and 105 SOS lumen. If turn bessel to next setting it does 205 and 205 lumen strobe. I have been carrying tho light for over a year and love it. I got it because I have a solar panel that is small and portable that I can and do charge batteries with for my flashlight. 

I only use Sanyo enloop batteries because they are very good and last a bit longer in my light. I also bought c and d adapters that let me out the double a batteries in them and use them in stuff that takes c and d batteries. 

The solar charger is a juice orange. Very nice as well. 

At the time I bought the batteries and solar panel They were the best out there from my research.


----------



## rladams

i am currently using a surefire and the techlight lumen master from costco, the surefire is good but eats batteries pretty fast, the cosco lights are really bright, use cree led's and regular batteries


----------



## squerly

3 weeks ago I bought a Klarus RS20 on eBay. (New and in the box item) When it arrived it wouldn't work properly



. I discussed it with the seller and finally got it worked out that he would send me a new one. Received the new on 2 days ago and although the actual beam works as advertised, the charger is defective. As you might guess, I'm just not impressed. $106.00 for a light and neither of them works. YMMV


----------



## Magus

http://www.autozone.com/1/products/63332-hi-intensity-tactical-flashlight-police-security-31072.html


----------



## Beacon

Does anyone have any experience with these. I am looking to buy one. Streamlight sidewinder compact 2


----------



## Balls004

My EDC light is an Inforce 6VX.

I use a SureFire 6PX Pro at times, as well as a Streamlight TL-2IR depending on the situation. 

My weapon lights are a SureFire M900V white/IR light on my primary AR, and an Inforce WML white/IR on the 300 Blk PDW. There's something to be said for being able to see in the dark...


----------



## ras1219como

Beacon I don't have any experience with the sidewinder model but I have extensive experience with Streamlight. All of my police duty flashlights and weapon mounted lights are Streamlight. They stand up to daily use and abuse with no issues and have long lives. I have absolutely no complaints about the Streamlight company or their products.


----------



## macc089

Beacon, my edc light is sidewinder c2 and I love it. I have the headband as well which makes it a great headlamp. But the best feature is that you can use cr123 or AA or even in a pinch use AAA. Plus there are several different light combos to choose from.


----------



## FloridaPrepper

My go to flashlight is the Nitecore EA 21. LED with 360 lumens. Comes with holster and has a ton of settings. Small and light - highly recommended.


----------



## Viking

rladams said:


> i am currently using a surefire and the techlight lumen master from costco, the surefire is good but eats batteries pretty fast, the cosco lights are really bright, use cree led's and regular batteries


I've used the techlights from Cosco for a number of years, I liked that they have a momentary one plus low, high and strobe, but they go through aaa batteries pretty fast. I recently bought a Duracell 1300 lumens that runs on four "C" batteries, the only thing I miss with it is that it has no momentary on, however it has a great slide focus and it's blindingly bright. Cosco had a good price on it so I couldn't pass it up, batteries last a lot longer as well.


----------



## jimLE

i have a mix n match in flashlights.but these are my main ones.the 1st pic.is my go to for outdoor use,the small one is my everyday carry.the 2 lil plug into outlet to recharge flashlights or for looking in my pantry where there not enough lighting.and the 3rd is my new one.it's pretty good for 9.99...


----------



## Woody

Interesting thread!

I'm a big fan of headlights. Rayovac... that's all they say. 3 LED modes with the twist of the right side: red, white and spot. Had them for... may years now, bought them on a whim at a big box place. I use them for surf fishing mainly. Salt water never seemed to harm them. And boy, did they get soaked quite a bit!!! Never even hosed them down afterwards. Battery life is great, They go several years and keep the light bright. This is with two weeks of heavy use and then whatever I need done around the place at night or in a dark place. Hands free happiness.

I do have one Mag light, 2 battery size, sits on the table by the couch. The headlights are on the nightstand, in the car and one by my spot on the couch. If there is a storm approaching, I grab one and just put it on. Comfy, I never even know it is on my head!


----------



## pmondo

I like the Shake to Charge Flashlight no batteries needed just shake a little and you got light


----------



## BillS

I'm still a believer in very small flashlights. I have Mag lights that are so small they take 1 AAA battery but they're bright enough to see where you're going in the dark. I also have a couple of the bigger Mag lites that take 2 AA batteries.

I don't want a big flashlight that can be seen from a great distance. I don't think that's safe.


----------



## Woody

Forgot to mention!

I also have a very cheap candle 'lantern', takes the little tea candles, the ones in the tin. Has the concave mirror in the back, about 4" diameter. Works great. I can see about 14', across the living room and it illuminates a good area in front of it. I had no problems navigating around the house using just that. Could read by it by adjusting it to focus on the side of the page I was reading. It wasn't any 1,000 candle power thing, but a great item. The tins are inexpensive and readily available in bulk. I had blocks of paraffin to refill but I figured any oil would work also.

I had several of the crank or battery flashlight radio's also. Just had the company logon on them, so you know they were cheap ones. Worked fine but you did have to crank regularly to keep a good solid beam.


----------



## Sentry18

As far as handheld flashlights are concerned I only tend to buy Streamlight and Fenix. I have dozens of each covering numerous models. The best of the Streamlights as far as price to power is the Streamlight Polytac HD. 275 Lumens, 275m reach, and 3 hours of run time for under $40. I have a 12 pack of them in my preps and several more scattered around the house. I even have a couple mounted to AR15's in IWC mounts.


----------



## obg12

Anyone needing parts or wanting to build their own needs to check out Fasttech .com they take paypal and shipping is sort of slow (in China)but your not going to beat their deals on lights or parts,think 1000 lm lights for under 15.00


----------



## obg12

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1643/10004505/3696700-authentic-fenix-tk35-led-flashlight
https://www.fasttech.com/category/1609


----------



## obg12

My go to place for battery's and chargers,great prices and fast shipping in Ca. 

Illumn.com - Flashlights, Batteries, Carry Gear, Intelligent LED Lighting, and More!


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Most of my lights are either low-power, or have low-power settings. My go-to EDC is a Lenser P-2 single 1-AAA with clip, 13 Lumens with a spot/flood beam and lasts 3-4 hours on the average rechargeable battery. I clip it to my ball cap a lot, using it every night, having plenty of light for walking/tasks. I also have a 1-AA Gerber task light with clip, 6 Lumens of full flood beam for close work...rated for something like 32 hours on alkaline battery...this is a back-up to the Lenser....I rarely ever use it. Either of these are also good for remaining less detectable due to their low-intensity light beam.

I have 2 Maglite 2-AA LED (~20-77 Lumens), 1 Maglite XL-50 3-AAA LED (~25-100 Lumens), Maglite 6-D Halogen (best reserved as a blunt-force weapon...packs quite a heft and reach, even without batteries), Smith & Wesson 2-AA LED 104 Lumens, Smith & Wesson 3-AAA ~40 Lumens med-width beam, and several 3-AAA headlamps, some with low-power red LEDs for preserving night-vision. There are numerous others which I have forgotten about, I'm sure, but they have become insignificant at this point in time. I have way more hand-held lighting ability than we could possibly need...barring loss/destruction of my favorites. Speaking of, the majority of these hand-held lights are pretty durable, sustaining unintentional drops at some point during use...if they can take a 6-10ft fall onto rocks and still work, they'll do. I haven't experienced any mishaps with my head-lamps to test their durability, as it should be.

I do have to agree with BillS. My bright lights don't get turned-on unless I'm in search-mode and am not concerned about revealing my location, as several of them will easily project a visible beam of light well beyond a mile in clear weather. I don't even store most of them with batteries in them because they get such little use. Only one is ready at a moments notice (the S&W 3-AAA), and it resides in an outer pocket of my EDC bag...it's more of an intermediate work light and a search light.

Make no mistake about it...if OPSEC and stealth are of concern, then bright lights are your second-worst enemy and may be your first mistake...use them wisely. Being modest with your lighting, when appropriate, is wise. You can signal someone from several miles away with a moderately powered concentrated light beam if they are looking in your direction and a have a relatively clear line-of-sight...you don't want to unintentionally signal your whereabouts.

Bigger, or in the case of lighting, brighter, is not always better. Having diversity is best...efficiency with ease of use, and only when appropriate, bright.


----------



## phideaux

I have been using this one for a few years now...love it.
I can light up the whole valley/yard with it , and it don't break the budget.

Ultrafire WF 502B , 900 Lumens.









Jim


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I have a shoe box full (literally!) of the little colored (orange mostly but also blue, and red) plastic flashlights sold at Walmart (usually in sporting goods). They include batteries and I've been happy with them. They use three AAA's. 

I have lots of other models but I've come to rely on these. In my BOB/GHB I have a flashlight from Auto Zone (one AA battery). In the car we carry solar charged flashlights.

I like small lights because you're more likely to have it when needed. Big flashlights tend to live in the house since I don't like carrying them around. I prefer cheap lights because if I lose one there are no tears shed.

I also have a couple of headlights from Costco. They're great for the times I need to work at night.


----------



## camo2460

phideaux is that Flashlight rechargeable or does it use Batteries? It's an awfully nice Light,


----------



## obg12

camo2460 said:


> phideaux is that Flashlight rechargeable or does it use Batteries? It's an awfully nice Light,


Here's one like it will take 1/18650 or 3/aaa









https://www.fasttech.com/products/1649/10015804/5273901-ultrafire-8033-led-flashlight-w-focus-zoom


----------



## camo2460

obg12 said:


> Here's one like it will take 1/18650 or 3/aaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1649/10015804/5273901-ultrafire-8033-led-flashlight-w-focus-zoom


Oh man that is a sweet Light, thank you my Friend.


----------



## camo2460

The Flashlight that I use, my FIL got for me from Lowes. It's a "Task Force" 3W LED, and runs on Two C Batteries. It is extremely bright and will easily light up objects Two Hundred Feet away. The down side is that it only has one Mode, and for those low Light occasions, It doesn't deliver.


----------



## phideaux

camo2460 said:


> phideaux is that Flashlight rechargeable or does it use Batteries? It's an awfully nice Light,


I think you have been answered already,

But for the money I haven't found one even close.

Here is a link to the one I bought, about 4 years ago and the original batteries , are holding up very good,
I have 2 of them.

https://www.amazon.com/Ultrafire-WF...1469236910&sr=8-3&keywords=wf+502b+flashlight

Jim


----------



## Sentry18

The problem with no-name lights or box store lights is that one good bump or fall and then suddenly stop working. We test approved duty lights like we test guns. You would be amazed at how many end up in the garbage can after very little abuse. Of course the same is true with some brand name lights, but usually they are the same knock off lights but the company paid someone to use their name. Like "Browning" flashlights. If it's going to become a 3-5oz paperweight the second it sees action, then no matter how good a deal it was...it wasn't worth a penny.


----------



## readytogo

I`m cheap and old fashion and so far I have never had any issues with this two ;my GI issue flashlight
View attachment 14845
and my trustworthy R. E. Dietz








After Andrew in 92 they where put away and I pray I never have to used them again. I keep a small Maglite and a big 9v readytogo all the time ,but nothing fancy.


----------

